# Mua Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 Ở Đâu?



## Serena (10/6/19)

Mua nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA ở đâu uy tín, chất lượng và giá cả phải chăng? Dấu hiệu nhận biết nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA chính hãng tránh mua phải hàng giả hàng nhái là gì?

Không chỉ có giá cả phải chăng, chất lượng tương ứng với giá tiền và nổi bật với công nghệ áo nệm 4D Spacer vô cùng độc đáo, thoáng mát đã khiến nệm TATANA nhanh chóng chiếm được sự yêu thích và tin tưởng của người tiêu dùng. Bạn đang có ý định mua nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA? Vậy thì Mua Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 TATANA Ở Đâu? Cùng tìm hiểu ngay nhé!!!

*1. Dấu hiệu nhận biết nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA chính hãng là gì?*

Bên trên vỏ đựng đều có tem mac logo của TATANA với slogan _"Tatana - Tận tâm vì giấc ngủ"_. Do vậy, mỗi khi lựa chọn các bạn cần tham khảo cẩn trọng không chỉ phía ngoài mà cả ở trong nữa. Để phòng ngừa mua phải đồ giả, không chất lượng.
Trên nệm được may kèm 3 tem "Tatana - Tận tâm vì giấc ngủ" 1 tem lớn trên bề mặt nệm,  2 tem nhỏ dọc theo mặt ngang của nệm như hình bên dưới.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA chính hãng đều có 3 tem được may kèm nệm._​
Áo nệm nổi bật và đặc trưng: nem cao su nhan tao gap 3 tatana sử dụng vải 4D Spacer độc đáo với công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế thông minh với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa mang đến sự thoải mái thoáng mát vào ngày hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông. Lớp áo nệm bên trong được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác mềm mịn và êm ái khi nằm.






_Áo nệm công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế thông minh với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa._​

Phần lõi nệm được làm từ nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ bền lâu, không gây lún, trũng sau một thời gian dài sử dụng, an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.

Chất liệu polyurethane với đặc tính độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể êm ái, dễ đi vào giấc ngủ. Cấu trúc nệm biến đổi theo hình dáng cơ thể, gia tăng diện tích tiếp xúc giữa cơ thể và nệm, giúp phân bổ áp lực đồng đều, do đó phù hợp người đau lưng, đau khớp nhờ khả năng nâng đỡ đồng đều và đặc biệt không gây ra tiếng động như nệm lò xo khi gặp ngoại lực tác động vào.

Thiết kế gấp 3 tấm vô cùng tiện lợi, dễ dàng di chuyển, bề mặt nệm dẻo dai, đàn hồi, chịu nhiệt và chịu lực tốt, nâng đỡ tối đa; thông thoáng nhờ những lỗ thoáng khí 2 mặt mang đến cảm giác êm ái đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ sâu và yên giấc.






_Nệm có thiết kế gấp 3 tấm vô cùng tiện lợi, dễ dàng di chuyển và thích hợp với những không gian sống nhỏ, có diện tích hạn chế._​

Không những thế, trên thẻ thông báo của những sản phẩm chăn ga gối nệm TATANA cũng đều bổ sung đủ các thông tin cần thiết ví dụ mã màu sắc, mã vạch, giá thành, HDSD, và cần thiết nhất là tem chống hàng nhái.
*2. Mua nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA ở đâu?*
Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy  nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 tatana hoặc ngay cả các dòng nệm gấp 3 tấm khác tại website chính thức của nệm TATANA là tatana.vn hoặc fanpage facebook.com/tatana.vn/ , ngoài ra TATANA cũng xuất hiện tại các kênh thương mại điện tử lớn hiện nay như: Lazada, Shopee, Adayroi, Tiki,… hoặc tại đại lý phân phối chính thức của TATANA là Thegioinem.com,

Hy vọng qua bài viết trên, chúng tôi đã cung cấp đến bạn những thông tin cần thiết và hữu ích giúp bạn cân nhắc và đưa ra quyết định dễ dàng hơn khi có nhu cầu mua nệm cao su nhân tạo. Nếu còn bất cứ thắc mắc nào bạn có thể liên hệ ngay với tatana.vn để được giải đáp nhé.

*TATANA*​


----------

